# My Heart goes out to Frank Maloney



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Feel terrible for him after seeing him in that after fight interview, hope he is ok x


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Reckon this is the end for him?


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a shame you @Bryn


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Same here. :good


He dont need boxing anymore, he should move on with his life if he is risking his health?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope he stays healthy and gets out of promoting while he is able to


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Not one for dancing on peoples graves but he seems like a self centered little prick to me.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope Maloney walks away from the sport, he needs his family round him right now. I have never been a great fan of his but don't wish him any bad health.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Not one for dancing on peoples graves but he seems like a self centered little prick to me.


:yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Called Fury a coward, Gotten rid of lad for getting cut in pro debut and losing on cut. Generally a patchy character who can be either alright or very moody and arrogant. 

Claiming he had no responseability for this fight or Lewis involvement. Sounds like he needs out of the game and out of it sharpish.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Same as mate hope Maloneys alright, lot of heartless individuals in this thread. Honestly fear for the guy after seeing that...
Needs his family and friends around him now.

He was right about the fight aswell, crazy stuff. And all that shit with Lennox Lewis. I dont think Maloney agreed with two trainers or the rematch at all, and he was correct!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Any vids flying around of interview?? My Sky crashed so I missed it


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Any vids flying around of interview?? My Sky crashed so I missed it


Frank basically had a mental breakdown when asked about his health.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Didn't he say something nasty about Manny Steward and Wlad, that he would be happy he didn't have to pay him his percentage when he passed on. Fuck you Maloney, get it right up you.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

On the Money said:


> Didn't he say something nasty about Manny Steward and Wlad, that he would be happy he didn't have to pay him his percentage when he passed on. Fuck you Maloney, get it right up you.


Karma's a bitch, what goes around comes around.

However, its always the case with some people that when karma comes back around, its "Why me?" "What have I done?"


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He called Manny a whore for money once. His ESPN punditry after Wlad's fight was despicable..


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't wish to see any man as down as he was.. however, I remember being disgusted at his horrible little comments on tv about wlad being happy that he wouldn't have to pay Manny any wages after his sad death. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Never nice to see horrible things happen to anyone so shame on those in this thread who take pleasure at the misfortune of others really. 

That being said I don't know why frank put him back in with Thompson 

It should have been a slower road back, they could have milked the scousers for a while yet 

Now price is in a tough position because people won't want to fight him because if he lands he can clean you out but he's not a great win either


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Must admit I chuckled when that little prick cried but I don't wish any I'll health on him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Two wrongs dont make a right lads, I thought it was very depressing viewing. Felt bad after dancing round the room for the count out, then you realise some peoples lives are in pieces! Made a few pound anyway so not all bad.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Hopefully he scuttles off to his cave and stays there. I can't feel any sympathy for the goblin


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't want anything bad to happen to him, but at the same time, after reading about his disgusting actions towards Sutherland, I don't have any sympathy for him when one of his fighters loses either.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> I wouldn't want anything bad to happen to him, but at the same time, after reading about his disgusting actions towards Sutherland, I don't have any sympathy for him when one of his fighters loses either.


What was the story there anyway? never read up on it


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> What was the story there anyway? never read up on it


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...is-life-if-he-quit-fighting-inquest-told.html

:good


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good card tonight in fairness to Frank.

Satch basically losing and Price getting KO'd means it couldn't have gone worse really.

I think maybe Satch vs Butler rematch at the Olympia with Price on the undercard?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> He called Manny a whore for money once. His ESPN punditry after Wlad's fight was despicable..


Everyone says bad things at one point or another, but that does not mean people should stab his back with the things he's said in the past all because he's on the down now.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The little shit gets no sympathy from me, horrid little man, his treatment of the late Darren Sutherland see's to that.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

My middle finger goes out to him. So, there's two body parts.



Lazarus said:


> Everyone says bad things at one point or another, but that does not mean people should stab his back with the things he's said in the past all because he's on the down now.


:lol: It's not like he casually said something or got caught saying something just "at one point or another". He's just a piece of shit by nature. This is his normal self. Nobody had to go record him with their mobile while he was blind drunk to catch a cunty thing he said to throw it in his face. He's a lifelong rat bastard who never hesitates to shit on anyone at any time whenever he feels like it. Why shouldn't he get it back? Have we gotten to that point in society where we see some sort of enlightenment in letting people behave disgustingly and having our civil behaviour be a must toward them or we're just as bad? It's "stabbing in the back" to counter-punch, apparently. Fuck Frank Maloney. Stitch up your bleeding heart, Laz. You'll be fully exsanguinated before long, at this rate.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> My middle finger goes out to him. So, there's two body parts.
> 
> :lol: It's not like he casually said something or got caught saying something just "at one point or another". He's just a piece of shit by nature. This is his normal self. Nobody had to go record him with their mobile while he was blind drunk to catch a cunty thing he said to throw it in his face. He's a lifelong rat bastard who never hesitates to shit on anyone at any time whenever he feels like it. Why shouldn't he get it back? Have we gotten to that point in society where we see some sort of enlightenment in letting people behave disgustingly and having our civil behaviour be a must toward them or we're just as bad? It's "stabbing in the back" to counter-punch, apparently. Fuck Frank Maloney. Stitch up your bleeding heart, Laz. You'll be fully exsanguinated before long, at this rate.


:lol: I guess I'm missing the part where he said he was going to rape little children, because that's what it sounds like he has said going from what you just wrote. I've read and listened to some of the things he's said, I've also listened to him apologise for some of the things he said. Get it back? What's the point? Maybe I'm missing the bigger picture with Maloney on what he's done, I don't know.


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

heh heh heh


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...is-life-if-he-quit-fighting-inquest-told.html
> 
> :good


Are you serious? What did Maloney actually do wrong there? Of course if he invested heavily in someone you would look to recoup money.

All that was in that article was a note, written by Sutherland's friend (not Frank), saying that Frank would ruin him etc. Now I don't know all the facts or if Frank has previous with this sort of thing but going solely off that article - Frank did nothing wrong.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Not one for dancing on peoples graves but he seems like a self centered little prick to me.


He quite clearly is.



Mandanda said:


> Called Fury a coward, Gotten rid of lad for getting cut in pro debut and losing on cut. Generally a patchy character who can be either alright or very moody and arrogant.
> 
> Claiming he had no responseability for this fight or Lewis involvement. Sounds like he needs out of the game and out of it sharpish.


I never knew he got rid of a fighter for losing on his pro debut... fucking hell.

As for not being responsible, if he really was that bothered he should have either vetoed the fight or cancelled his contract as David's manager. So... happy to go along for the ride when all is rosy, not responsible in the slightest when his man gets beat.

Realistically, it's his awfully soft matchmaking that contributed to this disaster. The likes of Harrison, Sexton and a 100 year old Skelton aren't and never will be championship calibre fighters, the step up in class was absolutely fucking huge.

I must admit I thought that Price would beat Thompson in the first fight, looking at him showing up well overweight and what not, but after the first round it seemed defeat was inevitable really, Thompson was too smart in the end.



Mugsy said:


> Same as mate hope Maloneys alright, lot of heartless individuals in this thread. Honestly fear for the guy after seeing that...
> Needs his family and friends around him now.
> 
> He was right about the fight aswell, crazy stuff. And all that shit with Lennox Lewis. I dont think Maloney agreed with two trainers or the rematch at all, and he was correct!


Two trainers is always a bit dodgy, and the Lennox Lewis thing was a bit gimmicky, but as manager he could insist on a different course of action. Or walk.



On the Money said:


> Didn't he say something nasty about Manny Steward and Wlad, that he would be happy he didn't have to pay him his percentage when he passed on. Fuck you Maloney, get it right up you.





Bill said:


> The little shit gets no sympathy from me, horrid little man, his treatment of the late Darren Sutherland see's to that.


Agreed.

------------------

Ultimately Price is what he is, he's mechanical, he's powerful and awfully vulnerable.... he can still come back and make some noise but it's got to be done properly. No good smacking around faded domestic names and other nobodies and then getting caved again.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: I guess I'm missing the part where he said he was going to rape little children, because that's what it sounds like he has said going from what you just wrote. I've read and listened to some of the things he's said, I've also listened to him apologise for some of the things he said. Get it back? What's the point? Maybe I'm missing the bigger picture with Maloney on what he's done, I don't know.


The important thing is you edited out the part where you said he was human in this post. That means you're on the road to recovery and I need go no further with you, grasshopper. By this time tomorrow you'll be thinking "Ahhh, what a right bastard. Uncle Boxed was right about all of this. What a rabid little satanic midget Maloney is." and I will accept your apology or I will accept your silence as an apology. Either way.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Same as mate hope Maloneys alright, *lot of heartless individuals in this thread*. Honestly fear for the guy after seeing that...
> Needs his family and friends around him now.
> 
> He was right about the fight aswell, crazy stuff. And all that shit with Lennox Lewis. I dont think Maloney agreed with two trainers or the rematch at all, and he was correct!


Much like Maloney with Darren Sutherland.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Are you serious? What did Maloney actually do wrong there? Of course if he invested heavily in someone you would look to recoup money.
> 
> All that was in that article was a note, written by Sutherland's friend (not Frank), saying that Frank would ruin him etc. Now I don't know all the facts or if Frank has previous with this sort of thing but going solely off that article - Frank did nothing wrong.


Nothing wrong? Telling a man struggling with depression that he needs to repay the initial investment (which is a load of bollocks contractually, by the way) if he wants out of the contract is beyond despicable, IMO. Considering Maloney's claims that he's struggled with depression, he seemed spectacularly unaware of what it feels like in the depths of it.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Are you serious? What did Maloney actually do wrong there? Of course if he invested heavily in someone you would look to recoup money.
> 
> All that was in that article was a note, written by Sutherland's friend (not Frank), saying that Frank would ruin him etc. * Now I don't know all the facts* or if Frank has previous with this sort of thing but going solely off that article - Frank did nothing wrong.


All I know/remember is what is written in that article.



dftaylor said:


> Nothing wrong? Telling a man struggling with depression that he needs to repay the initial investment (which is a load of bollocks contractually, by the way) if he wants out of the contract is beyond despicable, IMO. Considering Maloney's claims that he's struggled with depression, he seemed spectacularly unaware of what it feels like in the depths of it.


Did he say that? All the article says is that an 'advisor' wrote some note speculating on what he would do. I'm not being arsey I'm curious.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Did he say that? All the article says is that an 'advisor' wrote some note speculating on what he would do. I'm not being arsey I'm curious.


I'd need to go and look up the articles, but Sutherland's family suggested that Maloney had said he was responsible for repaying the investment if he wanted out of the contract. What was so telling about Maloney is that, knowing Sutherland was struggling emotionally and feeling isolated in London, he just left him there.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Just saw on his wiki page thats hes a member of UKIP


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Everyone says bad things at one point or another, but that does not mean people should stab his back with the things he's said in the past all because he's on the down now.


TBH didn't say he should but the man set himself up for this hate. It's part of life put yourself in a position to be shot at and you will indeed be shot at. His comments about Manny/Wlad was despicable.

There's saying bad things but the man said things he didn't need to say at a time when Manny's loss was still fresh in the memory. He had no right at all to say what he said about Wlad's feelings when he doesn't know the man that well.

It's like when he says he feels terrible about Sutherland's death yet people say he only wanted the money back from his father. He should of known better then to say anything like that.

I can't comment on whether he did indeed want the money back but if he did he's a really heartless person..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> He quite clearly is.
> 
> I never knew he got rid of a fighter for losing on his pro debut... fucking hell.
> 
> ...


Yep a scouse ABA champion called Nick McDonald got cut on pro debut by a journeyman and lost as the cut was that bad. According to my source Frank got rid because he doesn't believe your any good if you get cut by a journeyman. Shouldn't let them get near you etc..

Nick's making a comeback i believe..


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'd need to go and look up the articles, but Sutherland's family suggested that Maloney had said he was responsible for repaying the investment if he wanted out of the contract. What was so telling about Maloney is that, knowing Sutherland was struggling emotionally and feeling isolated in London, he just left him there.


Exactly.

He should have been packed straight off back to his mum's in Ireland.

If there's one person in the world who can pick you up when you're down, it's your mum. Regardless of how old you are.



Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Just saw on his wiki page thats hes a member of UKIP


So am I.

Not sure what relevance that has to be honest..... it's not a racist party. It's not even an anti-European party, just a common sense, anti-retard/EU party.



Mandanda said:


> TBH didn't say he should but the man set himself up for this hate. It's part of life put yourself in a position to be shot at and you will indeed be shot at. His comments about Manny/Wlad was despicable.
> 
> There's saying bad things but the man said things he didn't need to say at a time when Manny's loss was still fresh in the memory. He had no right at all to say what he said about Wlad's feelings when he doesn't know the man that well.
> 
> ...


The Manny/Wlad comment was absolutely brutal. From that point on he should have decided no longer to speak in public, it was that bad.

We've all had brainfarts and said shit we shouldn't have, but fucking hell.... it was just a really strange rant. I've disliked people who've died before, a lad who I used to go to school with (who I disliked) had about ten pints, got in a car and started driving home, crashed into a railway bridge and killed himself and two pensioners, and nearly his mate in the car with him and pretty much crippled a pedestrian.

I didn't go to the funeral (which I did when another lad was blown up in Afghan) because I didn't like him, but I didn't have a rant on Facebook that might have been seen by people who liked/respected him .



Mandanda said:


> Yep a scouse ABA champion called Nick McDonald got cut on pro debut by a journeyman and lost as the cut was that bad. According to my source Frank got rid because he doesn't believe your any good if you get cut by a journeyman. Shouldn't let them get near you etc..
> 
> Nick's making a comeback i believe..


Strange really considering he regularly protects average fighters by sticking them in with rubbish opponents. Sometimes you get cut, big deal.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He should have been packed straight off back to his mum's in Ireland.
> 
> ...


Spot on mate you keep thoughts to yourself or to people you trust and where it won't smear the person's rep with the community. His actions were heartless..

TBH mate Maloney has strange ways. He's more interested in how many tickets you can sell then if your a good fighter. If a fighter has a long neck there chinny he says although i have heard that said elsewhere.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> It's like when he says he feels terrible about Sutherland's death yet people say he only wanted the money back from his father. He should of known better then to say anything like that.
> 
> I can't comment on whether he did indeed want the money back but if he did he's a really heartless person..


It doesn't really matter if he really wanted the money back, he used the threat of that to keep Sutherland fighting. That's a terrible thing to do to someone who's at a low and needs your support. In fact, if he didn't really want the money back that makes it even worse.

Mental health is such a taboo and Maloney absolutely failed in his role as an employer.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

But........he's a one man bellend convention.

Take your heart back before he feasts upon it.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Eh? Why would you feel sorry for him? He's a grown man, he'll know the implications and risks of being a promoter in boxing? We're we just suppose to happily accept the script of Price steamrolling Thompson? In any boxing match that's headlining a bill either man should be capable of winning, otherwise it's a shit fight which deserves no money. Sympathy for Frank? He'll still be having salmon for dinner and be playing golf everyday when he retires.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck Maloney.






He then went onto slag Steward when he was only just in his grave.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

If that were another presenter he'd have been ripped to shreds for the comments about the Klitschkos and Manny Steward. The miserable little shit wasn't exactly in the inner circle of either the Klitschkos or Steward, and should have kept his asinine thoughts to himself. 

I've never thought much of Price in terms of going beyond domestic or European level, but I was glad to see him lose these fights as Maloney put all his eggs in Price's basket - phrasing? - and he's now pretty much done as a promoter. 

As for feeling sorry for him? Not a single fuck given about him. Why should I feel sorry for someone that's been such a horrible little shit to others? Just because he now has health problems?


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't have any sympathy for him especially after all those shit cards he inflicted on the Public while with SKY.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> The important thing is you edited out the part where you said he was human in this post. That means you're on the road to recovery and I need go no further with you, grasshopper. By this time tomorrow you'll be thinking "Ahhh, what a right bastard. Uncle Boxed was right about all of this. What a rabid little satanic midget Maloney is." and I will accept your apology or I will accept your silence as an apology. Either way.


What the fuck. :lol:

I edited that out because I thought it was irrelevant. What an odd post.



Mandanda said:


> TBH didn't say he should but the man set himself up for this hate. It's part of life put yourself in a position to be shot at and you will indeed be shot at. His comments about Manny/Wlad was despicable.
> 
> There's saying bad things but the man said things he didn't need to say at a time when Manny's loss was still fresh in the memory. He had no right at all to say what he said about Wlad's feelings when he doesn't know the man that well.
> 
> ...


I guess it's down to personal feelings. I've never thought of him being a bad person, even if he has said plenty of supposedly bad things.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I guess it's down to personal feelings. I've never thought of him being a bad person, even if he has said plenty of supposedly bad things.


Surely that's part of what makes him a bad person, the whole saying bad things part of it?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Surely that's part of what makes him a bad person, the whole saying bad things part of it?


Sorry, I should have said bad hearted. I don't think he's that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

No ones perfect even posters on boxing forums believe it or not

Maloney said stupid things as we all have but the man split with his wife had a heart attack and looks like his business is finished
You have to be heartless to not feel for him,the Sutherland incident devastated him its obvious
He is far from a great promoter but he has been a staple in British boxing for years and these guys are so important for the sport,he did a fantastic job with Lennox Lewis and that will be his legacy in the sport.that isn't to be sniffed at and yes his comments have been in horrible taste but we have all done stupid things


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Sorry, I should have said bad hearted. I don't think he's that.


Nothing bad hearted in tearing into Wladimir and Manny so soon after Manny's death? Don't remember him retracting those comments even after the likes of Banks confirmed that Wladimir was upset. Losing Manny so soon after his father's death was a genuinely painful experience for Wladimir, but Maloney saying he doesn't care as he doesn't have to pay him isn't bad hearted?

He's a bitter, snide wee cunt and always has been.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Nothing bad hearted in tearing into Wladimir and Manny so soon after Manny's death? Don't remember him retracting those comments even after the likes of Banks confirmed that Wladimir was upset. Losing Manny so soon after his father's death was a genuinely painful experience for Wladimir, but Maloney saying he doesn't care as he doesn't have to pay him isn't bad hearted?
> 
> He's a bitter, snide wee cunt and always has been.


Would a bad hearted person apologise? No. He's said bad things, but I've heard a hell of a lot worse, so lets not exaggerate the things he's said and done and make him into the second coming of Freddy Krueger.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Would a bad hearted person apologise? No. He's said bad things, but I've heard a hell of a lot worse, so lets not exaggerate the things he's said and done and make him into the second coming of Freddy Krueger.


You're the one exaggerating though. "It's not like he raped children," "not the second coming of Freddy Krueger". You can be a cunt without raping and/or killing children then trying to kill teenagers in their sleep in revenge for an angry mob killing you for being a kiddy fucker.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> You're the one exaggerating though. "It's not like he raped children," "not the second coming of Freddy Krueger". You can be a cunt without raping and/or killing children then trying to kill teenagers in their sleep in revenge for an angry mob killing you for being a kiddy fucker.


:lol: No, I guess it's easy for yourself to be some extreme with your labelling of people after a few bad comments. If you feel that way because of a few senseless comments, some of which he's even apologised for, then that's your choice.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: No, I guess it's easy for yourself to be some extreme with your labelling of people after a few bad comments. If you feel that way because of a few senseless comments, some of which he's even apologised for, then that's your choice.


"A few bad comments". :lol: He's got a history of coming out with bitter comments and, aye, I'm perfectly happy to label him as a snide, bitter wee cunt.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuck Frank Maloney. Delighted the little shits career is gone down the drain. Horrible little prick.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally think hes a cunt, and whilst alot will have looked forward to this day, i do think it's better to show abit of class and not mock or get off on other peoples falls. Hes not a murderer, rapist nor is he a fish eyed cunt, so i found interview quite awful tbh, hope he leaves boxing though gets on with life.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty indiferent to him.

Was a little moved when I saw him almost crying in the interview.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't forgive what he said about Manny and Wlad. It was an absolutely grotesque statement that made my draw hit the floor when I first heard it. Not the first shitty thing he's done either.

Sure, I don't subscribe to kicking a man when he's down, but at the same time I'm not going to waste any feeling sympathy him well when he's clearly a piece of filth without a sympathetic bone in his body for anybody else.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Fuck Frank Maloney. Delighted the little shits career is gone down the drain. Horrible little prick.


Nice
Lovely commentsi


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Would a bad hearted person apologise? No. He's said bad things, but I've heard a hell of a lot worse, so lets not exaggerate the things he's said and done and make him into the second coming of Freddy Krueger.


In case of the Steward comment, it was completely uncalled for and irrelevant. Bunce had asked whether the lack of Manny is the corner would bother Wlad and he replies that Wlad would probably be happy not to be paying the trainer's fee!

What a shameful, cruel thing to say. Wlad had just lost a close friend of many years and he's saying his main emotion will be relief at keeping 15% of his purse.

That's a nasty little person right there.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> In case of the Steward comment, it was completely uncalled for and irrelevant. Bunce had asked whether the lack of Manny is the corner would bother Wlad and he replies that Wlad would probably be happy not to be paying the trainer's fee!
> 
> What a shameful, cruel thing to say. Wlad had just lost a close friend of many years and he's saying his main emotion will be relief at keeping 15% of his purse.
> 
> That's a nasty little person right there.


and you'd be an idiot to assume that the opposite doesn't happen.

Life goes on for some people and they wont lose any sleep over a death. If you honestly think everybody is the same and all luvvy duvvy you are mistaken. I've seen people you'd think were alright, lose supposedly very close relatives as if by overnight in a totally unexpected death at a young age and then do things after the death quite hard to believe really. Making you question whether they ever really had a relationship with that person at all.

Short memories when money is involved or the sniff of a chance of getting something. You better believe it!

Its one fucked up desperate greedy world.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> and you'd be an idiot to assume that the opposite doesn't happen.
> 
> Life goes on for some people and they wont lose any sleep over a death. If you honestly think everybody is the same and all luvvy duvvy you are mistaken. I've seen people you'd think were alright, lose supposedly very close relatives as if by overnight in a totally unexpected death at a young age and then do things after the death quite hard to believe really. Making you question whether they ever really had a relationship with that person at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this rambling, completely irrelevant response. Yes, there are bastards in the world and, as with Maloney, I feel no great empathy when they suffer.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> I can't forgive what he said about Manny and Wlad. It was an absolutely grotesque statement that made my draw hit the floor when I first heard it. Not the first shitty thing he's done either.
> 
> Sure, I don't subscribe to kicking a man when he's down, but at the same time I'm not going to waste any feeling sympathy him well when he's clearly a piece of filth without a sympathetic bone in his body for anybody else.


 What did he say?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's only crying for his coins. Probably doesn't give a fuck about David Price.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> and you'd be an idiot to assume that the opposite doesn't happen.
> 
> Life goes on for some people and they wont lose any sleep over a death. If you honestly think everybody is the same and all luvvy duvvy you are mistaken. I've seen people you'd think were alright, lose supposedly very close relatives as if by overnight in a totally unexpected death at a young age and then do things after the death quite hard to believe really. Making you question whether they ever really had a relationship with that person at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Manny *was* a close confidant of Wladimir. And Maloney doesn't know any of them well enough to make those comments. He's just a sad little man.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> In case of the Steward comment, it was completely uncalled for and irrelevant. Bunce had asked whether the lack of Manny is the corner would bother Wlad and he replies that Wlad would probably be happy not to be paying the trainer's fee!
> 
> What a shameful, cruel thing to say. Wlad had just lost a close friend of many years and he's saying his main emotion will be relief at keeping 15% of his purse.
> 
> That's a nasty little person right there.


I know what he said, you don't need to tell me. What I do remember is he apologised as well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I know what he said, you don't need to tell me. What I do remember is he apologised as well.


In the same way Chisora "apologised" after the incident with Haye, yes?

That wasn't something he said in the heat of the moment, Laz. He either thought it was funny, which means he's a douche, or he meant it, which means he's a douche.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently Maloney has now blamed Lewis for Price's loss...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Apparently Maloney has now blamed Lewis for Price's loss...


It's odd how, after the fight, BN et al were saying that Price got his tactics wrong. Now it's Lewis' fault. But curiously, the one man whose fault it really was isn't getting the credit. Tony Thompson. Regardless of what Price did, there was one man in the ring who was ready to do his job.

There are two men in the ring and there is no such thing as someone beating themselves.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's odd how, after the fight, BN et al were saying that Price got his tactics wrong. Now it's Lewis' fault. But curiously, the one man whose fault it really was isn't getting the credit. Tony Thompson. Regardless of what Price did, there was one man in the ring who was ready to do his job.
> 
> There are two men in the ring and there is no such thing as someone beating themselves.


Yup, thompson is just a level above. Price makes plenty of mistakes but it was because thompson is thay level above that he could capitalise on every one of them


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't necessarily hate or care for the man all that much but all I know is it was fucking hilarious to watch him burst into tears in the manner that he did on live TV. It really was the icing on the cake from Thompsons great speech


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He sounds a horrid little shit indeed with all the stuff the terrible, distasteful stuff he's said and done over the years. That said, I can't believe anyone on here would wish him serious harm. Love him or despise him, he's a human being with loved ones for fuck's sake. Laugh as his business crumbles and he's made to look a twat, that's fine. Saying you wish he'd have another heart attack though is taking it too far in my opinion, it's a bloody sport!

Hope he gets out of the game now, his health surely can't cope with the stress of it anymore. Even if his business has gone down the shitter he surely has enough money saved away to retire and live relatively comfortably on. 

Seeing him cry after the fight, I admit I feel sorry for him. I feel WAY more sorry for Price himself though. A career in tatters now. Think it's best for everyone involved if David and Frank shake hands and go their separate ways now.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

David Price does not seem like a confident person in my opinion, that confidence that seems to be installed in fighters like Audley Harrison, David Haye, Tyson Fury. Its a kind of confidence where they can actually convince themselves of something, that is totally unrealistic, sometimes having that mindset! Can keep you in the game, and help you reset your mind and fight on in the ring and in life.

David Price to me just seems like a big nice guy, it's a real shame. He's a very modest person, all these innate personality traits don't help you in these losing situations at all.

After the first round when Tony Thompson starred David Price out, Price just looked completely intimidated.

He will obviously carry on fighting, he is still British champion and needs to earn a living.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Audley Harrison doesn't have any confidence. Price folded against Thompson in the second fight and Harrison folded against Price, Haye and Wilder. They're no different. Both of them are confident before a fight but when they get into the ring, something takes over them and they aren't the fighters they want to be. You could possibly say the same about Haye, actually, given how dreadfully negative he was against Wlad. Price feared Thompson, Harrison feared Haye and Haye feared Wlad. 

Fury is very confident, and I'd say it's one of his best attributes, as are Froch and Khan. They are fighters who have a genuine fighting mentality. I'm not sure you can say the same about Price, Haye or Harrison. All three of them are flat track bullies, incapable of a Froch/Bute or Khan/Maidana type performance. That's when it really matters. There's bravery against fighters you're supposed to knock out and then bravery against fighters who are supposed to destroy you.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Audley Harrison confidence that's crap
He bluffs outside of the ring and is terrified between the ropes,big David has way more confidence in a boxing ring


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Heres the full fight and post fight interviews if they havent been posted already:


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*My cock goes out to him and he can suck it whenever he's ready!*


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

fuck Maloney, what he said about steward and what he done to Sutherland the little cunt deserves all the hardship he is getting


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

All I'll say is that it would be better for both him and British boxing if he got out the game now. He's consitiently given us the worst cards of any of the top British promoters for a long time now.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

McKay said:


> All I'll say is that it would be better for both him and British boxing if he got out the game now. He's consitiently given us the worst cards of any of the top British promoters for a long time now.


He's been crap for years, sooner he fucks off the better.


----------

